
The Porn Business Isn't Anything Like You Think It Is - prostoalex
http://www.wired.com/2015/10/the-porn-business-isnt-anything-like-you-think-it-is/?mbid=social_fb
======
zzalpha
The comments about VR are misguided. Products like Oculus don't involve an app
gatekeeper who can control what is and isn't run on the platform. It's an
agnostic peripheral, like a keyboard or a mouse.

That said, it's a great illustration of the dangers of closed ecosystems...
while there's a comfort and convenience in having a walled garden, people are,
as they always seem to be, willing to trade freedom for security.

